

In Defense of the MBA - cwan
http://www.businessweek.com/bschools/content/aug2009/bs20090824_769691.htm?campaign_id=rss_topStories

======
nuweborder
As an MBA myself, I have never understood the mass criticism and stereotyping
the degree receives from those whom simply have never experienced business
school. Why? In my experience, I have learned how to think and design my ideas
to the point where others can best understand their positive potentcy. I have
applied what Ive learned in various aspects of business, into a functioning
web startup as well. The most negativity that I have ever seen from my having
an MBA, is being told by a potential employer, that I am overqualified for a
position. And I honestly cannot complain about that. Would much rather be
overqualified than underqualified. And thats just what my MBA has done for me.
Made me qualified. Qualified to work in the position that I want, qualified to
run my own startup, and qualified to write this post. And its not just the
piece of paper I received that qualifies me. Its what I learned and
experienced during my education.

